# mov - Datei reparieren



## unomuse (15. April 2005)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob man irgendwie unvollständige mov - Datein reparieren kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, das das kann?
Ich hab 2 Tage lang gerendert und der Rechner schmirzt 10 Bilder vor Schluss ab; Datei unvollständig -> 2 Tage dahin!


----------



## unomuse (15. April 2005)

Hmm, hab da was gefunden, mal schauen ob's funktioniert!
http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/welcome.htm

Vielen Dank unomuse

Nein, leider nicht; das Programm findet leider nur irgendwelche bereits gelöschten Cluster, die sich dann wiederherstellen lassen. Es repariert keine bestehenden Datein.

Also bitte ich weiter um Hilfe.


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

http://www.mplayerhq.hu (nr. 3 heute) der mplayer kann unvollstaendige Videos meistens problemlos abspielen. notfalls mit dem Parameter -idx oder -forceidx(glaub ich) starten.

Angefangene Downloads mit Overnet/BT spielt der uebrigens auch ab.

mit dem mencoder (im paket enthalten) kann man den File dann auch reparieren(meistens).

mencoder kaputterfimnahme.mov -ovc copy -oac copy -o ganzerfilmnahme.mov 

sollte nicht viel laenger dauern als den Film auf der HD zu kopieren.


----------



## 27b-6 (21. April 2005)

Moin!

 Nur so als generellen Tip: Bei längere Renderzeiten ist es ratsam den Film als Einzelbild-Sequenz auszugeben und auf Basis dieser Bilder ins Endformat auszugeben. Der Vorteil ist das selbst wenn das Rendering abschmiert, ist nur der letzte Frame verloren und nicht das gesamte Projekt. Außerdem mußt Du nicht alle Effekte nochmal rendern, wenn Du mal in ein anderes Format ausgeben willst.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,
der VLC Player kann unter anderem auch Mov Dateien reparieren.

Grüße


----------

